# Tire sizing



## Tunnels (Apr 28, 2009)

I currently have a 14' deep-vee that I have finally started a mod on. I'm adding floors, deck in front & a few other things. The trailer has 4.80x8 tires on it. I don't trailer over 60-65 mph but I still notice on a warm or hot day that the tires are pretty hot when I get to a ramp. I'm sure this also affects bearings & grease. Would there be any advantages to upgrading to 12" tires? Fender sizes? Would the larger tires give me too much bounce?


----------



## Specknreds (Apr 28, 2009)

The larger tires would help. A larger tire has more circumference which equals less RPM's which equals less heat. That is my next project also. I am replacing my axle also due to the spindles being worn out.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Apr 28, 2009)

Larger tires are much better for your bearings.

I doubt that you would notice any increased bouce by going to a 12".


----------



## ben2go (Apr 29, 2009)

I agree with all the above,plus larger wheels take bumps better.That's why I had 44 inch tall tires on my truck.That equals to less bounce.


----------



## Rbacca (Jun 16, 2009)

Guys I have the problem that Tunnels has. My question is If I replace the tires with 12" tiers, do I have to replace the axle


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jun 16, 2009)

Rbacca said:


> Guys I have the problem that Tunnels has. My question is If I replace the tires with 12" tiers, do I have to replace the axle



Absolutely not. So long as you can find a 12" wheel to fit your bolt pattern, you are fine.


----------



## ben2go (Jun 17, 2009)

If you can't find wheels to fit your hubs, you could change to a different hub with the wheel pattern of your choice.


----------

